# my bad feet/legs and how it effects me



## pcw (Aug 18, 2011)

i always used to work as welder. i worked in factory here in our village where we made the most atractive rollercoaster rides (vekoma) lots of excamples to be found in the world. than one day some stray dogs decided they could chew up my achilles tendons and take some nice bites out of other muscles in my legs.
i have problems walking, standing and have onstant pain.
so sadly no welding for me no more, and man i loved working on the rides. 
took a part time job as welding instructor and struggle on with rest of time i have left during the day. plain boring not being able to do what i did before. always loved walking in the woods nearby.
making nice workbench to place my mini lathe on so i can sit to work with it. 
pascal


----------



## steamer (Aug 18, 2011)

My condolences PCW....Is there any kind of physical thearapy that would at least make things less painful?

Dave


----------



## pcw (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah i do have therapy and still learning to walk better. not going that bad, just painfull still. well, gotta love some good painkillers 
i do like the job i have now. fun to teach students some welding tricks they never seen or even heard of before. but myself climbing scaffolds or coasters that need repairs isnt going to happen for me again.
gives me time to spend on my newly re discovered hobby again. still looking for some machines to make it more easy for me. filling parts isnt that much fun after a while.
Pascal


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 18, 2011)

I set my mini lathe up low to the floor so I could sit in my easy office chair while turning. Should'a done it a long time ago, no more back aches nor plantar faciitus pain.


----------



## lordedmond (Aug 25, 2011)

Troutsqueezer

Why did you not say heel pain , had to engage my google fu to sort it ;D


----------



## Maryak (Aug 26, 2011)

lordedmond  said:
			
		

> Troutsqueezer
> 
> Why did you not say heel pain , had to engage my google fu to sort it ;D



Thanks lord :bow: I thought it was a pain in the posterior :

Best Regards
Bob


----------

